# Photoshop CS3 Error Message



## GWKok (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Guys, I Have Ps cs3 Full And Legal Version 
and i have an error message when i click on the performance or file handling in the Preferences 
"An integer between 32 and 8 is required. Closest value inserted"

i can't click on ittttt .. can't enter .. 
the others said 2 me that i have to decrease the (RAM) Memory usage .. 
and MAYBE my system can't stand on the reqierments .


My System:
Win-XP Professional Version 2002 , SP3
Pentuim (R) 4 CPU 1.70Ghz
1.70Ghz, 256 MB of RAM


what should i doo nowww ?? 
i've try to reinstall the adobe ps cs3 .. but nothing helps .:S

Please hurry up i need help


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

minimum requirements of cs3 are 512MB RAM. even not, 256MB on 2000/XP trying to run this software would be labour some to say the least. i recommend 1GB of RAM and more if you your pc can handle it.


----------



## GWKok (Aug 23, 2008)

:S so do you preffer to me to uninstall it and use the old version ? .. 
ps cs2?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i don't know what the minimum requirements are for CS2, but even if it does run on 256MB of RAM i doubt it will be fast.


----------



## GWKok (Aug 23, 2008)

thank you


----------

